# existo per ego infinitas infinitios



## Supermillie in love

please translate: "existo per ego infinitas infinitios"
Thank


----------



## Anne345

It's not correct latin


----------



## Whodunit

I agree with Anne. The sentence doesn't make any sense to me. Where did you read it? Is it a translation by someone who does not know Latin?


----------



## Supermillie in love

Sorry I forgot one "word":Enim. the new sentence: existo per ego enim infinitas infinitios. Once again, sorry.  happens all the time with me! Lol


----------



## Anne345

This makes no more sense !


----------



## Whodunit

Supermillie in love said:


> Sorry I forgot one "word":Enim. the new sentence: existo per ego enim infinitas infinitios. Once again, sorry.  happens all the time with me! Lol


 
I'm sorry, but "enim" is the Latin conjunction that translates as "because" or "for" in English. Sometimes you can use "namely," too.

Nevertheless, your sentence is still wrong. "per ego" is nonsense, for example. It sounds like "around I." Please answer my questions in my last post, so that we can help you.


----------



## Supermillie in love

Honestly, I saw it on the internet. I've been teaching myself Latin with a software. But, like most software devices, they don't have ways to say how you feel towards someone. I saw this "sentence" after 'ego amor tu' which means 'I love you'-I'm not even sure if it's right..probably not-I don't know the person who wrote it, so I don't know if they know Latin...just hoping I could use it in some way. I'm sure you can help me. Sorry and thanks all around


----------

